# "Lite Catch" gets some nice dolphin!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

This is the first time we have fished the Pensacola International Billfish Tournament and we had a blast!! Tobbe caught her biggest dolphin to date at 36.4 pounds. She followed up with a 28.8 pounder! Chris Jacobi caught the winning dolphin at 48.6!! We also had one more small dolphin and 2 wahoo or wee whoos. The Topaz did great! The Green Egg was burning the whole time!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one Scott, congrats to your crew.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice!


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice!!! Congrat's to all :thumbup:
The Green Egg was burning the whole time!! Imagine that


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice mahi


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

nice scott.. was wondering when you were gonna post... way to go on the first place... i think toby's ended up in 4th.. 

i never saw so many monster wahoos.. a 90+ and 3 80+ lbers... dang .. lots of meat out there.. 

rich


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats on a great fish and tournament!! Always a great thing to get that trophy!!

Robert


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job Scott and crew!!


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

mm mahi


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Congratulation for you and the crew.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats on the stud dolphin!!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Lite catch crew!! Those were some impressive mahi!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job putting Tobbe on the fish Scott! Glad to see the topaz is treating ya good .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Job Scott, Toby and crew. 1st time to enter a big tourney and getting 2 slots in one category is a great feat. Congratulations. Your spoiled now. Glad to see the Topaz treating you right.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats Scott!!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

Capt. Scott and the team of LITECATCH.........awsome job!!!!Miles and myself went down to the scales and you were just pullin out when we got there.....Looked good brotha!!!:thumbup:


----------

